# New blanks cooking



## Bobostro61 (Apr 22, 2013)

Made these a little while ago.  They're still hot.

Translucent Black with white:







Purple Bronze, Misty Lavender, and Interference Violet.
Yes, My first three color pour!!








Finally, I actually made this one a few days ago but I just cut it up.  I believe its my best one to date.  Copper and Gold:


----------



## juteck (Apr 22, 2013)

Looking great.   Looking forward to seeing them in the round.  

I need to make some more practice time for myself.  I spent some time with Jonathon B and he showed me the consistency to look for before the jello blob takes over, to give great mixes like yours.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow.  The bottom of the black and white blank looks quite interesting.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 22, 2013)

juteck said:


> Looking great.   Looking forward to seeing them in the round.
> 
> I need to make some more practice time for myself.  I spent some time with Jonathon B and he showed me the consistency to look for before the jello blob takes over, to give great mixes like yours.



Pure luck my friend.  It's all been trial and error for me.  I'm still on my very first gallon on Silmar41.  BUT, gallon #2 has already been ordered.


----------



## 08K.80 (Apr 22, 2013)

That is going to be nice. On the left, it looks like a hand with feathers on it holding a childs hand on the right.


----------



## Neil (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi how would you compare Silmar to alumilite? Also do you use a pressure tank to remove bubbles? Ty Neil


----------



## Ambidex (Apr 23, 2013)

*blank*

Cant wait to see that black and white...very,very


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 23, 2013)

Neil said:


> Hi how would you compare Silmar to alumilite? Also do you use a pressure tank to remove bubbles? Ty Neil



I haven't used Alumilite yet so I can't really compare it.  Sorry.  As for the pressure pot, I don't have one.  I just stir really slow and careful to avoid as many bubbles as possible.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ambidex said:


> Cant wait to see that black and white...very,very



Thanks.  I can't wait either to see what they look like after turning.  Got them cut up, drilled, tubes and blanks painted black for tomorrow.


----------



## BeSquare (Apr 24, 2013)

Bobostro61 said:


> Ambidex said:
> 
> 
> > Cant wait to see that black and white...very,very
> ...



They look great, do you mind if I ask how long you let your colors sit before you start to mix them?  Just curious how different your method is from the one we've been using.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 24, 2013)

BeSquare said:


> Bobostro61 said:
> 
> 
> > Ambidex said:
> ...



Nothing really out of the norm.  15 - 20 minutes.  I watch them and try to catch them right before the point of gelling up and pour at that time.


----------



## BeSquare (Apr 24, 2013)

Bobostro61 said:


> Nothing really out of the norm.  15 - 20 minutes.  I watch them and try to catch them right before the point of gelling up and pour at that time.



Thanks Bob! Trying my first pour that isn't in a tube this weekend, looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 25, 2013)

BeSquare said:


> Bobostro61 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing really out of the norm.  15 - 20 minutes.  I watch them and try to catch them right before the point of gelling up and pour at that time.
> ...



Good luck!!  Don't worry, my first 6 or 8 pours turned out to be junk.  A couple I kept but the others ended up in the trash 'cause I wasn't sure about how to do everything.  Definitely a learning curve.  Someone said you won't get good until you're through your first gallon of resin.  It's true.  I'm almost finished with my first gallon and my blanks are finally starting to turn out decent.  Once mixed, stir slowly every so often to keep things from settling to the bottom of the mold and to reduce the air bubbles introduced into the resin.  I don't have a pressure pot so I have to live with the occasional bubble here and there.

Thanks, and good luck on your first pour again!


----------



## rickjake (May 9, 2013)

Bobostro61 said:


> Wow. The bottom of the black and white blank looks quite interesting.
> 
> 
> This one looks so ghostly! I love the blank!


----------

